# using blooming ferts with veg nutes



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2006)

hello, i was wondering if i could use my 20 20 20 nutes along with my blooming ferts. i was reading someone's question about yellow fan leaves and dried up leaves at the bottom of the plant (normal from less sun) and not enough nutes. my plants range from 4ft to 6ft tall and are bushy. the only problem is that when i go to my site, there are lots of dried up (brown) leaves at the bottom. i'm not sure if i should still be given them veg nutes, they have pre-flowers while some have started to show clusters of white hairs. any comments/suggestions would be appreciated.
peace and happy growing outdoors.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 21, 2006)

no dont mix veg nutes and blume nutes or you will get ito some serious problems with lockout, 20-20-20 is an all purpose fert not good for mj growth.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd switch to the bloom ferts. but it also sounds like you have a PH problem in the soil as well. (burnt brown leaves). 
DO NOT MIX CHEM FERTS. you'll fry those plants fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the feedback. i shouldn't of said that my bottom leaves are burnt, but they have dried up. the plants are very bushy on top and i suspect the lower leaves dried up due lack of sun and all the energy to the flowers. i will send some pic's today, i just bought a digi. i stopped the veg nutes two weeks ago and started blooming nutes, "ecobloom".
peace and happy blooming


----------



## HGB (Aug 21, 2006)

first 2 weeks of flower i mix my veg and bloom ferts 50/50 at a light dose then flush and go to bloom ferts

bit of extra N for the streach like 

grow on


----------

